# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Hồ câu ở Hà Nội

## sting

Mình mới đc ông anh mang cho một cái cần câu shimano hàng hiệu tử tế nhưng chưa biết đi câu ở đâu, ai biết ở quanh HN có hồ câu nào giá thành hợp lý xin chỉ gùm nhé. thanks

----------


## dulichnt

chúc mừng bạn nhé, nếu đúng là cần câu shimano hiệu thì bạn đang sở hữu một cái cần câu trị giá tầm 4 đến 5 triệu rồi đó nếu có ý định bán xin liên hệ với mình  :Big Grin:  còn dưới đây là danh sách các hồ câu quanh Hà Nội của bạn

1-Hồ Hồng Vân:
Địa chỉ: Điếm 88 – Ninh Sở - Thường Tín – Hà Tây
Điện thoại: 04. 241 3871 - 0903 298 
-Hồ đủ loại cá , có vài chú hàng khủng trên 20 kg , trôi và mè củ ...giá câu hợp lý
2-Hồ Trường Lâm :
Đông Mỹ Thanh Trì HN : Có 2 hồ câu tay ,cá nhiều tính cân + 1 hồ câu lục cá nhiều 50ng /h ,đủ loại cá to 4- 6kg
3-Hồ Thiên Đường Phù Đổng :
Hết cầu Phù Đổng rẽ trái -Cá nhiều đủ loại có mè và trắm đen trên 10 kg ,200ng/3h các giờ tiếp theo 50 ng/h , báo câu tính tiền
4-Hồ Thu Nga - Từ Sơn, Bắc Ninh
Hồ có nhiều cá , nhất là trôi củ 5-6 kg -50ng/h có trắm đen cỡ 8 kg
5-Hồ Đức Vịt :
Hồ Đức Vịt - Đông Anh
Hồ ít cá nhưng có trôi củ và trắm đen trên 20kg -giá 50ng/cả ngày
6-Hồ Tư Hiếu-Trúc Sơn
Cá tương đối nhiều ,đủ loại ,....
7-Hồ Trường (bền) - Thạch Bàn
Cá ít khó câu có trắm đen cỡ 7- trên 20 kg -50ng/ngày
8-Hồ Toàn Lan
Cá đủ loại ,to nhất là mè trên 10 kg -50ng/h
9-Hồ Mừng râu:
Đông Anh -Cá ít ,có mè và trắm đen to, trôi củ 100/ngày
10-Hồ Tường Dân :
Đường láng hòa lạc ,đến Song Phương rẽ trái qua hầm trui 3km - 50ng/h cá đủ loại có trắm đen và mè trên 10 kg
11- Hồ Đình Đổ :
Đi đường đê qua hồ Tường Dân 4 km rẽ phải 200m rẽ trái đi thẳng đến hồ ; cá nhiều đủ loại , có trôi,trắm trắng củ và trắm đen trên 10kg

----------

